# egg donation



## AXLFAN (Oct 25, 2008)

Hi I was considering egg donation as we are in eligable for ivf on nhs,iv had all the tests etc.I was told my fsh results are ok for me to have ivf,but not for egg donation as they we boardline and they want the best poss eggs,I understand this but does this mean there is less chance of ivf working for me?Also is there any way i can get the lavels right?Im prone to cysts and belive this is a problem tooo,any ideads?


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

Hi axlfan

Huge hugs x

Sorry I can't help with this as have no experience of ivf. Would you like me to move your post over to the ivf board where I am sure you will get some fab advice and support.

Good luck 

Love

Donna x


----------



## AXLFAN (Oct 25, 2008)

Yeah that would be cool,thx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hello 

I am presuming you mean egg sharing not using donor eggs yourself? On that preumtion I have moved your post to the Egg Share board. If it's not getting the right responses here then please give me a shout! 

Good luck    

Rachel x


----------

